# Online degrees in NZ



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I cannot really search the entire NZ postgraduate database or something like that. Universities arent' clear about what they deliver by distance. How can I really check this?


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

spark92 said:


> I cannot really search the entire NZ postgraduate database or something like that. Universities arent' clear about what they deliver by distance. How can I really check this?


Massey is the University that offers online courses and degrees in NZ.


----------



## vasu89 (Nov 23, 2015)

spark92 said:


> I cannot really search the entire NZ postgraduate database or something like that. Universities arent' clear about what they deliver by distance. How can I really check this?


have a look on it.. hope u may get some idea..
openpolytechnic.ac.nz/]Leading online study and distance learning with Open Polytechnic


----------

